# Anyone use these Removal Companies before?



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi guys,

Have used the movesouq website to find some removal companies (amazingly quick service!) and have received quotes from the following companies, wondering if anyone has any experience (good or more importantly bad!) of them?

Sana Movers
Twiga Movers 
Mr Move
Orbit Movers
Reef Movers

Cannot find the company who two years ago offered a free pizza with their services, gutted!!

Any help would be appreciated.

Cheers
Mac


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Never heard of them. We always use Emovers - they're good on price and do everything for you. Very efficient as well.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I used Reef Movers and I've recommended then to a couple of colleagues one of whom has used them twice, second time was last week. I have no hesitation in recommending them.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

mac86 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have used the movesouq website to find some removal companies (amazingly quick service!) and have received quotes from the following companies, wondering if anyone has any experience (good or more importantly bad!) of them?
> 
> ...


Pretty sure it was easy truck that used to give a free nkd pizza, we used them a couple years ago and they were good - no pizza in Abu Dhabi tho..

Also used Leader Relocations in the past for a container move to UK, no issues.


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks guys,

Think we will go for Twiga, Reef (Although some of their reviews on movesouq worry me) or Sana Movers.

Orbit quoted without seeing our stuff and Mr Move were supposed to survey but were over an hour late and when I text to ask why as they still had not arrived they allegedly had a "flat tyre" but hadn't thought to call and let me know... not what you want so I cancelled the survey. The other three seemed a lot more professional and in a buyers market you can be harsh ;-p


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I've used e-movers and Writer relocations for international shipping and been happy each time.


----------

